# I'm so proud of my dogs (semi-rant)



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I feel the need to rant a little, but at the same time i'm so happy that my dogs are so easy going. Especially Harley, who was a fear aggressive shelter dog when I got her and has taken a lot of work over the past 4 years to become IMO a pretty social, stable, and trustworthy dog.

I took both Harley and Odin for a walk together which I don't do often because sometimes Odin finds it more fun to harass Harley instead of behaving, and being 9-10 years old her stamina is a lot less than the 5 month old puppy. I figured i'd compromise and make the park our halfway point to let Harley rest for a bit.

We got the the park and sat down in the shade, and surprisingly both dogs were laying beside each other calmly which was nice. In the distance there was a woman with a dog who was trying as hard as it could to get at another dog walking by, and not in a friendly way. Of course afterward the woman starts walking her dog right toward us.









I decided to continue our walk across the street into a nearby neighborhood to head home, and as we're walking a young girl who was probably 4 at the oldest came running up behind us screaming and throws her arms around Odin, who actually sat nicely and licked her face. Before I could say or do anything she turns to Harley, holds her by the muzzle, and kisses her on the forehead. 

Both dogs were absolutely wonderful with this little girl but I was still extremely annoyed at the fact that the girl's parents just sat on their porch and stared and didn't once try to correct or guide their daughter on how to properly greet strange dogs, including asking for permission to pet. I lost count of how many times i've had people cross the street to avoid my dogs or ask me if they bite just because of how they look, and these "parents" allow their child to run up behind a pair of dogs while screeching and grabbing at them. Not only could she have possibly been hurt but then that would jeopardize my dog's safety as well. 

I guess on the bright side it was awesome socialization for both my young dog and my senior dog who is currently working toward her CGC and hopefully therapy certification, and this time they really did make me proud.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is great for your dogs so welbehaved, that little girl better becareful next time with someone elses dogs. I am always impressed when little kids ask permission to pet my dogs.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I usually try to take opportunites like this to educate kids on the proper way to meet dogs. I'm sure you do as well. I especially like to do it while the parents can hear (maybe they'll get a grip then)


----------



## Marshmallows (Jan 28, 2007)

What good dogs, did they get an extra treat when they got home.

I am afraid I would have said something to the parents. But then this is a real pet peeve of mine. As a teenager I did have a dog who would have bit that little girl. He had been teased by a neighbor boy so he did not like kids and he hated for anybody other than me to wrap their arms around him. I would take him on my paper rout with me when I had to collect money then I would walk down to a little market and call my mom to come pick me up. I would always put Arcturus in the corner with me in front of him while I waited. There were several times when I physically had to hold back children from running up to him while asking the parents to keep their child away from my dog.
And while all my dogs now are very good with kids I still get very irritated when parents just let their young children run up to them with out checking with me to see if it is ok.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

did you take the time to attempt to educate her?

I too am impressed by kids that ask permission first. Luckily I haven't had a kid just approach us like that; although, I did have a kid attempt to kick my dog the 2nd day I had her, I was totally







at that!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful of Odin and Harley, but I must admit a bit scary all at once. The little girl really needs to be careful about doing that, I am surprised that the parents try to stop her, one day the girl may approach the wrong dog.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

They definitely got plenty of cookies and praise for their behavior, and after glaring at the parents for a few minutes I mentioned to the little girl that she should be careful and ask first, and that not all doggies are nice. Its become one of my biggest pet peeves.

I did have a girl not long after that on our walk come up to us slowly and ask nicely if she could pet them, you have no idea how happy that made me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

these things are going to happen. that's why our dogs should be well socialized and highly trained. your dogs did well.
good job on your training. it does make you feel good
when your dogs behave the way your did. good brag/rant.


----------

